# Batch Datei -  bestimmte wiederkehrende Ordner in einem Verzeichnis löschen



## praxxzz (14. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Ich soll ein Batch-File schreiben das folgendes macht.

Die Ordnerstruktur sieht ungefähr so aus:

Benutzer
--A
-----Temp
---------(Viele Dateien)
--B
-----Temp
---------(Viele Dateien)
--C
-----Temp
---------(Viele Dateien)
--D
-----Temp
---------(Viele Dateien)

Nun soll in dem der Tempordner der Inhalt des Tempordners gelöscht werden.

Da ich noch überhaupt keine Batcherfahrung habe wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir dort weiterhelfen könntet.


Gruß
praxxzz


----------

